# Jack.Sparrow sails to 9k



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations JS, well done and keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:

You have almost caught up to me :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-swords::beerchug::4-clap:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats JS, putting the new boat to use huh?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!

Wish I could almost catch up to somebody :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks Guys. 7 and 8K actually went under the radar :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

making up for it now though aren't we ???
Congratualtions !!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, JS! :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations JS* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Can I have my cat back now?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Conrgrats JS and well done!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks Guys. 

@ Alex - :laugh: I just remembered that little 'competition' thing we had to see who could get to a certain number first (I think it was 500 for me and 4000 for you). All my posts are pretty much in offline though :grin:

@ Adam - The boats getting painted :grin: 

@ JTP - the cat's taken a liking to my ship :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> @ Alex - :laugh: I just remembered that little 'competition' thing we had to see who could get to a certain number first (I think it was 500 for me and 4000 for you). All my posts are pretty much in offline though :grin:


Oh yea I remember that :grin:, maybe the next one should be me 10,000, you 15,000 :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Avast there my ol' boat-mate - Well done, keep sailing...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Oh yea I remember that :grin:, maybe the next one should be me 10,000, you 15,000 :laugh:


:3crackup::laugh:

@DG - if that boat went at full speed (don't have spell checker, didn't know if throtle was spelt correctly :smile) while the gun was firing, would it go backward or forwards? :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi JS

If you are using Intanet Exploorer, try this spulle chinker.i= Itz fantrastic - werks a treet. :grin:

http://www.iespell.com/

Joking aside, it is great. Once installed, all you have to do is give a single right click & select 'Spell Check'

:wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats JS !!

If you don't like Donald's spell check you can have mine - the kiddie's will be home from school soon with fresh updates! For some reason, no takers so far!

Regards to you. . .

JC

.



Dunedin said:


> Well done!
> 
> Wish I could almost catch up to somebody :grin:


I think someone changed the math formula to (CurrentPostCount = PriorPostCount + -1)
.

JC

.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks Guys. 

I already have my spell checker. I was (and am at the moment) on the Uni computers, which reset everything time they are restarted and I simply can not install the dictionary every time I log one :laugh: (IE < Firefox :grin


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats JS I always wondered what Uni you went to. :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh: Thanks Sandy! My original was stolen :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Belated congrats Jack..well done :smile:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Nickster :smile:


----------

